# Fix/replace guides, tips, wrap, flexcoat



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

Just wanted to post an update for anyone in the milton area:

We offer guide and tip replacement
cork handle re-finish
flex coat and rod building supplies

castaway bait & tackle
3689 avalon blvd
milton, fl 32583
850-564-1391


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

You are right up the street from me.
I will be bringing you a rod this afternoon
Thanks


----------



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

Currently no wait for rod repair! finally caught up. stop by and drop yours off for repair before it gets busy.


----------

